

Flow-map of Napoleon's retreat from Russia  - paganel
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/29/Minard.png
Also, more on this in here: http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/minard
======
Umalu
Edward Tufte says this is "Probably the best statistical graphic ever drawn."
It is discussed in Tufte's Visual Display of Quantitative Information and he
even sells a poster of it: <http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/posters>.

